# Fbe Dish Questions



## jmurray (Jan 29, 2014)

ok so obviously im a newb in the turning game. after i turn a bowl or dish ive been hand sawing the tenon off and sanding smooth. most of the scraps i get to play with are 2 or 2.5" thick, so ive been turning platter type dishes, ring bowls, etc. jam chucking seems sketchy, cole jaws are pricey. do i have any other options?
at least yinz get to get a little chuckle when you see my lathe.

side note. i broke a do-dad as seen in pic 3, anybody have to replace one lately?

this is also my messy shop pic


----------



## Torque Turner (Jan 29, 2014)

I struggled with this same issue when I started turning. I ended up buying cole jaws, but to be honest, I rarely use them and pretty much jam chuck everything.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Cody Killgore (Jan 29, 2014)

I'm more of a noob than you are but I keep seeing this vacuum chuck system sitting above the lathe at my grandfathers'. I can only assume that is what it's for?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jan 29, 2014)

Yes- the vacuum chuck system is for the same thing but is WAY more expensive than cole jaws. Cody - you should "Borrow" that from your grandfather...

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 29, 2014)

I use a friction chuck and usually take the tenon down to 1/4" or so; then cut that off and sand away the nib.

This place has some do-dads but I don't know it they have the correct thread. I'm sure lots of places sell them.
http://www.rockler.com/ratchet-lever-knob-for-shop-jigs-bolt

Highland show more sizes that are all metal.
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/zinc-alloy-ratchet-lever-knob.aspx

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jmurray (Jan 30, 2014)

Is a friction chuck the same as a jam. Looks like I'm gonna have to man up and give it a go. 

I was so excited to use my new chuck I didn't really read the instructions. Can I use it to grab a recess instead of a tenon. Its a nova midi


----------



## Salt4wa (Jan 30, 2014)

Hi Jim,
I have that same lathe. Same problem with the do-dad handles. I called HF and they sent me a new set of them. After 6 months, they are also stripping out. I removed the handle and bought a couple of the small vise grip type pliers at HF and use them to turn the lock bolt for now. I may re-tap the holes and get some of the handles from Rockler that Mike Mills listed above. Over all, not a bad lathe but under powered. I'm wondering if I could replace the motor (when it wears out) with a 1.5 or 2 hp.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 30, 2014)

jmurray said:


> Is a friction chuck the same as a jam. Looks like I'm gonna have to man up and give it a go.
> 
> I was so excited to use my new chuck I didn't really read the instructions. Can I use it to grab a recess instead of a tenon. Its a nova midi


 
_Some folks do use the same term but in older instructions and videos they are different. _

_A jam/jamb chuck grips the rim (inside or outside). This shows gripping the inside but almost all I have seen require a groove cut to grip the outside. The groove is normally about 1/4" deep and of course you must cut the diameter exact or it won't say on._
_http://www.woodturns.com/articles/tools/mounting_wood.htm_

_A friction chuck uses a cylinder with the face flat or concave. Place a piece of material (leather, mouse pad, etc) over it and it contacts the interior bottom around the edge of the cylinder. Watch out for excessive pressure from the tailstock. I have several friction chucks of different diameters to try and match the size of the base fairly close. These are simply held in my chuck jaws. If you have a deep item you may need to make them fairly long to keep the item from hitting the chuck or the headstock.
Make sure you leave a dimple from the tailstock for ease of recentering._


_I _assume_ you are using the 50mm jaws. If so, do not cut a dovetail for the tenon (read the instruction for forming a spigot); for cutting a recess you do cut a dovetail. I normally use a recess with one inch of wood surrounding it. With the 50mm jaws there is three times the amount of wood to break away with a recess compared to a tenon. When cutting a recess make sure you leave about 1/2" in the center with the dimple as you will need it later._

_Here is a very good video by Mike Peace on almost all holding methods, about 1.5 hours._
_http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aUXil-5dEeo_
_Stuart Batty has some good videos on recesses and tenons, tenons part2, and jaws and chucks._
_http://vimeo.com/woodturning/videos/page:2/sort:alphabetical/format:thumbnail_


----------



## jmurray (Jan 30, 2014)

Thanks mike, gonna use my faceplate to make a friction chuck after work. Thanks for the great links! I might get a chance after job 2 tonite to watch that mike peace video.


----------



## Mike Mills (Jan 30, 2014)

Here is another link. The first shows what I generally think of as a jam chuck holding from the outside edge. Short article with photos.
http://www.ptwoodturners.org/Tips and Handouts/Methods and Jigs for Reverse Turning Bowls.pdf
Sometime I may get around to making a donut chuck.
The “Home made adjustable chuck” shows a protrusion but the end should be flat or better yet slightly concave. This is basically a friction chuck. The convex end means there is very little contact (½”?); with a concave end it would make contact around the 10” or so circumference.
Using a faceplate is fine. I just turn a piece of 6/8 stock with a tenon or recess, you can make it as thick as you wish. Reverse it in the chuck and true up. Quick and easy to turn several in different diameters, doesn’t tie up a faceplate, and easy to store.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

